# Interior Carpets



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone taken the fitted carpets out of an Autotrail Cheyenne 740S and replaced them with vinyl/cushion floor? Just wondering how difficult it is and if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to MHF. I take it that you've looked under the carpets and checked the vinyl flooring is not there already ?

Many ( most ?) motorhomes do have this form of flooring below the carpet.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We took the carpet out of our Autotrail Cherokee and covered the floor with self adhesive tiles (wooden effect) and it was great as it was so easy to keep clean.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If it is anything like my Autotrail I don't think it would be particularly easy. The carpet is put down first then all the furnishings put on top so you would have to cut around the edge of the furnishings to remove it. Apart from this I don't think it is stuck down at least it wasn't in a caravan from which I removed the carpet and relaid new.

peedee


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

locovan said:


> We took the carpet out of our Autotrail Cherokee and covered the floor with self adhesive tiles (wooden effect) and it was great as it was so easy to keep clean.


Thanks for the info - I'll look into that - sounds like a good idea - certainly better than the £300 we were quoted for labour alone.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We did it with B&Q tiles and was cheap as chips but it was great and Im waiting for Ray to do The Autosleeper now.
We even did it in the Park Home and it looks real good.

Ray did cut the carpet round the furniture by the way but was easy and then he put a beading round by the cupboards and fire.


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

peedee said:


> If it is anything like my Autotrail I don't think it would be particularly easy. The carpet is put down first then all the furnishings put on top so you would have to cut around the edge of the furnishings to remove it. Apart from this I don't think it is stuck down at least it wasn't in a caravan from which I removed the carpet and relaid new.
> 
> peedee


That's what I'm afraid of, but I think I'm going to have to 'take the bull by the horns'


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*carpets*

hi alan any joy with the carpets yet, a friend of mine down in cornwall where going to have there van done i do know that they got some info on it i will give her a ring and get back to you,  say hi to gillian for me , sandie.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I might be carpeted for this, but what has Autotrail or carpets got to do with American RVs in which the query is placed?

Pard


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I might be carpeted for this, but what has Autotrail or carpets got to do with American RVs in which the query is placed?

Pard


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Pard said:


> Hi
> 
> I might be carpeted for this, but what has Autotrail or carpets got to do with American RVs in which the query is placed?
> 
> Pard


You're absolutely right. Unfortunately, this was my first venture into MHF and I've still no idea how I managed to post the question in American RV. I will try my best next time - I consider myself chastis  ed


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: carpets*



jasonb said:


> hi alan any joy with the carpets yet, a friend of mine down in cornwall where going to have there van done i do know that they got some info on it i will give her a ring and get back to you,  say hi to gillian for me , sandie.


Hi Sandie, I've just had a message from Pard in Cornwall. I don't know if this is your friend but I seemed to have offended her by placing my question in the wrong forum!!!!! I've apologised and told her I will try harder next time!!!!! Westill haven't decided what to do althoughone reply seemed to suggest it iwasn't too bad a job. I may try a DIY job - if Gillian allows :roll:


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

we took the fitted carpets up in our Miami and had them replaced with Rhinofloor - we got a carpet fitter to do it and it cost under £200 for the whole job - brilliant finish and best thing we ever did, so much easier to keep clean now


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

georgiemac said:


> we took the fitted carpets up in our Miami and had them replaced with Rhinofloor - we got a carpet fitter to do it and it cost under £200 for the whole job - brilliant finish and best thing we ever did, so much easier to keep clean now


I could live with that - I just got the impression that the reason for my high quote was that he didn't want the job - which was a bit strange because he was recommended by a local motorhome dealer. Thanks again.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

hi alan most definately not my friend in cornwall, she is not that petty, good luck with the diy, it will mean more money to spend on the solar panel, :lol: :lol: :lol: speak soon, x


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

jasonb said:


> hi alan most definately not my friend in cornwall, she is not that petty, good luck with the diy, it will mean more money to spend on the solar panel, :lol: :lol: :lol: speak soon, x


Never thought of that - I'm going to have to work on 'her in doors' cause she doesn't have too much faith in my DIY skills :wink:


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Naunty

Sorry if I offended you - and your friends - it was only intended as a gentle note. If you took it as a personal affront to your sensibilities, then I _am_ genuinely sorry.

However, placing things in the correct forum usually solicits more relevant answers and so my motives were to help (albeit with a gentle tease, perhaps). Otherwise the only replies you tend to get are when it's first posted. Had it been in the Autotrail forum - as I see it now is - I suspect you'd have got them from fellow Autotrail owners.

As for being petty, well, in my working life I was a librarian and found that things filed properly were easier to find...

Now, methinks, I might just go away and sit in a darkened room and be quietly offended, as you seem to think I'm a woman.........

Pard


----------

